# A.R.T. therapy



## cotton2012 (Aug 22, 2014)

Anyone try this, had success with it? I have problematic shoulders and sustained an injury recently, feels like just a slight strain but never the less theres discomfort in everyday activities, needless to say I had to pull back on any pressing movements. So I found a guy that uses this therapy and after only two visits I gotta say i am surprised and impressed, there is way less tension in the joint, better range of motion and less discomfort and its only been a week, I will report more as I move forward with the therapy, oh and to top it off since he was only focusing on the one shoulder joint the sessions don't take long and its very affordable.


----------



## cotton2012 (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh just to add if you want to look it up, ART = Active Release Techniques, shit hurts


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 22, 2014)

ART is a lifesaver. Pay attention to what he is doing. You will slowly figure you can actually do it yourself most of the time with a lacrosse ball a couch voodoo floss and a door jamb.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 23, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> ART is a lifesaver. Pay attention to what he is doing. You will slowly figure you can actually do it yourself most of the time with a lacrosse ball a couch voodoo floss and a door jamb.



Don't forget a paper clip...
Honestly that shit sound like some mgyver stuff


----------



## Azog (Aug 23, 2014)

I have had some decent luck with ART. Good stuff. Like POB said, a lacrosse ball and some creativity go a long way.

I came across this guy tho (link below). When I can't seem to fix myself, I hit him up. This dude blows anything I have tried before away. The second he touches you, you know it's different and working.

http://www.jimmybluff.com/amrtechnique/


----------



## Canadian muscle (Aug 23, 2014)

I get this done every week. It really helps.


----------

